# Looking for livery in Angus/Dundee



## coco331 (28 February 2015)

Hi, can anyone help? I am looking for livery yards around the dundee/angus area (I stay just outside tealing so as close to there as possible) It's for one 4 year old mare, she's used to living out 24/7 so I'd prefer grass or DIY. I've visited a couple of places but they are all full, does anyone know of any places that might not be online or advertising? Phone numbers or addresses would be great


----------



## Cklovessnow (5 March 2015)

Hello,
We are a farm with DIY livery available, 10 miles from Dundee just between Carnoustie and arbroath. I just posted the details on gumtree under pets / equipment. Wonder if this might suit you? 
Thanks, Charlotte.


----------



## Cklovessnow (5 March 2015)

Meant to say advert ID on gumtree is 1103160489


----------

